# Kmttg and The Godfather Epic



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

The Godfather Epic is 7 hours long. Kmttg is giving an error when I try to download it: actual download duration not within expected tolerance => error

Is there a way around this?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

https://sourceforge.net/p/kmttg/wiki/Resume_Downloads/


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Kevin. I don't know if it makes a difference, Godfather epic is over 40Gb. I think the OP is downloading from a series 3. Download time could be close to 10 hours. I'm assuming HD


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

The Godfather Epic already aged out on my Tivo HD, but it was around 21Gb. Thanks Comcast for compressing the heck out it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

reneg said:


> The Godfather Epic already aged out on my Tivo HD, but it was around 21Gb. Thanks Comcast for compressing the heck out it.


41.24Gb,13.73 Mbpd mpeg2. Verizon FiOS.

Was Comcast mp4?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

lew said:


> 41.24Gb,13.73 Mbpd mpeg2. Verizon FiOS.
> Was Comcast mp4?


I've got one channel on CableOne that is 720p mpeg2, at, get this, ~5.5Mbps (local CW affiliate). Yeah, just ~2.5GB for an hour of programming. All the other HD channels, including all the cable channels (espn, usa, fx, syfy, etc), are a more normal ~11-14Mbps. Strange thing is, that channel looks fine when I watch it. Maybe my smallish 32" TV is just masking the poor PQ.

Out of curiousity, I'm recording a show on that channel tonight via OTA on my TiVoHD and will compare it to the cable recording on my Roamio. I wonder if it is tCableOne or just the national feed that's low bitrate.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

lew said:


> 41.24Gb,13.73 Mbpd mpeg2. Verizon FiOS.
> 
> Was Comcast mp4?


It was mpeg2. No mp4 in Houston yet.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sorry that I didn't say, but I'm downloading from a Roamio Plus. The Godfather Epic was just recorded on the 17th from HBO. Its a compilation of I & II that puts the movies in chronological order and results in a 7 hour movie- no breaks. I thought it was an HBO production. I don't think it matters (?) but I have Charter cable.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Most, I thought all, cable systems have the no copy byte set for HBO. How much of the movie can you download? Are you sure you read the error message correctly? I'm pretty sure the Godfather Epic is the NBC miniseries version of the movies.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If it's recorded from HBO then it should be marked with a different background color in the NPL list indicating it's copy protected, and you are not able to download any such show using kmttg or any other TiVo tool. kmttg will give an error saying it can't download copy protected shows.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

moyekj said:


> If it's recorded from HBO then it should be marked with a different background color in the NPL list indicating it's copy protected, and you are not able to download any such show using kmttg or any other TiVo tool. kmttg will give an error saying it can't download copy protected shows.


The issue isn't copy protection. Everything is not protected from premium channels. Once enough time passes after the movie's premiere on the channel, the copy protection is dropped and sometimes it's just never there at all... at least that's how it's been working with my Charter subscription. Also, Kmttg indicates which are protected and will not even allow download to even begin. The issue here is time... as the error statement indicates (can't get that error when you can't even start a download).


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

lew said:


> Most, I thought all, cable systems have the no copy byte set for HBO. How much of the movie can you download? Are you sure you read the error message correctly? I'm pretty sure the Godfather Epic is the NBC miniseries version of the movies.


Not a mini series, it's a 7 hour movie. You're thinking about the Godfather Saga.



> The Godfather Epic, as it's being called, begins with the story of a young Vito Corleone (played by 10-year-old Oreste Baldini, and later a 30-year-old Robert DeNiro) as he transforms himself from destitute immigrant to powerful mafioso. (You might recognize this section as the flashback scenes that were interspersed throughout The Godfather: Part II.) The action then leaps forward to 1945, as a 49-year-old Marlon Brando takes over the role. Aside from some newly re-inserted scenes here and there, this is pretty much the entirety of the original Godfather film from start to finish. This section ends with Michael, the youngest Corleone son (Al Pacino), taking the reins of the business after his father's death, and the rest of the narrative follows Michael's storyline from the late '50s section of Part II. (No footage from 1990's Part III is included, for obvious reasons.)
> 
> Older fans might remember a similar cut-marketed alternately as The Godfather Saga or The Godfather: The Complete Novel For Television-that aired as a miniseries on NBC back in 1977 and was later released on VHS. While this sequential edit is an interesting way to rewatch the films after you've already seen them a half dozen times, it does lose some of the cinematic magic that made these films the classics they are today. The tragedy of Michael's missteps as the Corleone patriarch is diminished somewhat when no longer juxtaposed with his father's rise to power, and other trifling criticisms are mitigated by glimpses at reinstated scenes like a conversation between Michael and his father about the need to avenge the murder of the eldest Corleone son, Santino.
> 
> The Godfather Epic began streaming on HBO Go and HBO Now shortly after it aired on HBO proper this past Sunday night.


http://www.avclub.com/article/special-7-hour-chronological-cut-godfather-now-hbo-231136


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

sheshechic said:


> Not a mini series, it's a 7 hour movie. You're thinking about the Godfather Saga.
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/article/special-7-hour-chronological-cut-godfather-now-hbo-231136


Looks like HBO has a naming issue. When I search for Godfather I see both the Saga and Epic and both have upcoming showings. The guide info looks identical. The Saga viewings are today and tomorrow. The Epic viewing is the middle of next week.

So which one are they really showing?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lew said:


> 41.24Gb,13.73 Mbpd mpeg2. Verizon FiOS.
> 
> Was Comcast mp4?


I just transitioned from FiOS to Charter. That was a rude awakening. Recorded shows even though still mpeg2 are greatly reduced/compressed. It's been a while since I compared the numbers, but IIRC it was by over a third. So the final program on Charter was 67% the size of what FiOS sent.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

sheshechic said:


> Not a mini series, it's a 7 hour movie. You're thinking about the Godfather Saga.
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/article/special-7-hour-chronological-cut-godfather-now-hbo-231136


It's basically the Godfather Saga, without the commercials, with the addition of a few minutes which were omitted from the NBC miniseries due to content.

The Godfather Saga wasn't really a TV miniseries. It was 2 movies, edited to be in chronological order. Further edits were made for content. It was aired over several nights with commercials.

How is that different, conceptually from the Godfather Epic. Neither was shown in the theatres.

HBO is copy protected in virtually every system. I wonder if your system is using some kind of different protection.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lew said:


> Most, I thought all, cable systems have the no copy byte set for HBO. How much of the movie can you download? Are you sure you read the error message correctly? I'm pretty sure the Godfather Epic is the NBC miniseries version of the movies.





moyekj said:


> If it's recorded from HBO then it should be marked with a different background color in the NPL list indicating it's copy protected, and you are not able to download any such show using kmttg or any other TiVo tool. kmttg will give an error saying it can't download copy protected shows.





lew said:


> HBO is copy protected in virtually every system. I wonder if your system is using some kind of different protection.





sheshechic said:


> The issue isn't copy protection. Everything is not protected from premium channels. Once enough time passes after the movie's premiere on the channel, the copy protection is dropped and sometimes it's just never there at all... at least that's how it's been working with my Charter subscription. Also, Kmttg indicates which are protected and will not even allow download to even begin. The issue here is time... as the error statement indicates (can't get that error when you can't even start a download).


I'm glad to see others with the same Charter experience with copy protection except for me it's not based on time. It's certain channels. So we get 14 channels of HBO. Channels 1, 3, 5, & 7 are all copy protected all the time. The rest of the HBO channels have no copy protection. I can freely use KMTTG to transfer programs from these channels to my PC.

It's the same basic thing for Cinemax. However, what is sort of whacky is they have this partial copy protection enabled on Showtime, The Movie Channel, Starz, Encore, and Epix. What I have done is disabled (for the most part) the copy protected channels. I think there are a few other random channels that are copy protected also. However, FX and FXX are not.

When I first setup my TiVoHD on Charter back in April I thought I had some sort of weird glitch and had the miracle TiVo machine. When we finally moved here full time in November and I had my other TiVos installed I realized it was not just that machine and Charter had some sort of malfunction. I don't want to shout about this too loud least they find out about it and try and fix it.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Saying the obvious. Are you sure you have enough room on your hard drive. You might run chkdsk and defrag.

Try a different tool to D/L. You can use tivodesktop or even a web browser. Record a different showing. Maybe there is some "glitch" in the recording.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Or record a rebroadcast in 2 or 3 parts with a minute or so of overlap.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

waynomo said:


> Looks like HBO has a naming issue. When I search for Godfather I see both the Saga and Epic and both have upcoming showings. The guide info looks identical. The Saga viewings are today and tomorrow. The Epic viewing is the middle of next week.
> 
> So which one are they really showing?


All are playing on HBO?


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

lew said:


> It's basically the Godfather Saga, without the commercials, with the addition of a few minutes which were omitted from the NBC miniseries due to content.
> 
> The Godfather Saga wasn't really a TV miniseries. It was 2 movies, edited to be in chronological order. Further edits were made for content. It was aired over several nights with commercials.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen either versions.

We're different from a lot of other systems, so that's possible. It's not just HBO either. I also don't need an adapter, just a cablecard.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

sheshechic said:


> All are playing on HBO?


Yes. Do a TiVo search for Godfather.

Saga is on tonight on 511 & 512. Epic is on 2/3 on 504 and probably 503. (503 is disabled by me on my box) All channels are HBO.


----------

